
Show HN: Deep Learning Our Way Through Fashion Week - janrito
https://inside.edited.com/deep-learning-our-way-through-fashion-week-ea55bf50bab8
======
imustbezoe
As someone who is 'in touch' with Fashion Weeks around the world, I'm more
than simply impressed by this experiment.

More like massively impressed! But, that's just by the experiment. The
author(s) has/have made no effort to convert this into a workable proposition,
barring a feeble mention at the end of how it could work.

Indeed, your work shows that it works rather well. In that case, why not get
in touch with a dev, and you'll have an app running on these principles in
next to no time!

Whether as proof of concept, or monetised, that goes way farther than a mere
article that doesn't seem very much appreciated either. At least here on
Hacker News, going by the number of likes.

Your article certainly deserves kudos, but there's so much more you're leaving
on the table :(

~~~
janrito
Thanks for the message! You are right, these kind of methods have a lot of
potential. This specific project was setup as an experiment, as part of our
wider work on retail data.

Our software in fact uses similar methods to help retailers understand what’s
selling or what’s not selling, to spot trends and figure out pricing. We’ll be
teaming up with our in-house dev team to bring these new experiments into
retailers daily work in the future!

